# DPReview reviews the D500



## xps (May 25, 2016)

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikon-d500


DpReview scores incredible 91%!
What a score! I hope Canon will strike back!

On my browser, the compare-function does not work. But I think, in many categories, the D500 is superior to the 7DII


----------



## ritholtz (May 25, 2016)

xps said:


> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikon-d500
> 
> 
> DpReview scores incredible 91%!
> ...



Same old slow live view implementation. 
"Autofocus is contrast-detection-based, and is prone to rapid and drastic attempts to refocus that leads to distracting unprofessional-looking footage"

Most of the pics posted for auto focus test are very soft / out of focus like 80d. But looks like they did a different AF test. I think a6300 nailed lot of these shots.
"In this instance, the rider started off too far back for us to be able to specify that the camera should focus on his face, so instead it's focused on his shirt, but the consistency between shots is excellent."

But most well rounded camera?. Not sure though without live view / video AF. It is definitely best crop camera in terms of IQ though. 

I am still not sure why did 80d do bad in that same AF test. It should have focussed on something like bike/face/shirt like d500. I got similar results like d500 with my simple 70d test (bike/face/shirt in focus).


----------

